# Chinese diesel genset problems



## Herman (Nov 10, 2016)

I have 3 of the Chinese diesel gensets and they have the same problem.One has over 3 1/2 years on vegetable oil.The other 2 were on just diesel.The RPMs wont come up to what is needed to get full power out put.I think its short about 2 to 300 rpm and I dont think its the governor.Injector?Its a one cylinder air cooled diesel about 5500watts.electric start. I understand these are a Yanmar copy?where can i get the black regulating device that is curved and sits just inside the winding cover?One of mine melted.Also where can I get a manual and exploded parts diagram?Any help much appreciatted. Thanks
Herman


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

The ones I used to work on had avrs under the back cover if the generator has brushes. Is it a brush type?


----------



## Rion (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Herman, the regulating device is called an AVR and they are commonly available from generator spares suppliers. You could also try ebay. It's worth bearing in mind that if the AVR is failing it's probably due to the fact that it is trying to compensate for a problem with the engine speed so its best to correct that problem first or you will just keep burning out AVRs. Have you tried regular diesel instead of veg oil to see if that improves the rPM? Also, if the combustion is not good most likely your injector will be clogged with carbon deposits. you can clean it with a solvent and wire wool or similar abrasive, then check to see if it is making a proper spray pattern - there should be four jets. wear a breathing mask so you dont inhale the atomized diesel when doing this.

i'm no expert but i suspect veg oil doesnt burn quite as well as diesel even when it's hot. usually bio diesel made from veg oil is processed in various ways to bring its viscosity and flash point to the right specification for diesel engines.


----------



## adam (Dec 20, 2016)

@Rion, right said


----------



## sherlywang (Oct 18, 2017)

I am also curious about the veg oil...Does the machine definately burn veg oil instead of diesel? I do not under stand that why you choose use veg for one and other use diesel...But Rion is right anyway.


----------

